# vinci 3.5"



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

I heard through the grapevine last week that Benelli will be coming out with a 3.5" version of the Vinci next year.Just curious if anyone else has heard this?.I have the SBE ll and the supersport and love them both,but the Vinci may have to grow on me.


----------



## callemin (Aug 27, 2009)

I have actually heard this news as well. My friend works at a Cabelas and they had a rep come in and tell them about the new vinci that will be coming out soon. They didn't say when but hopefully SOON!


----------

